# Rules of "Engagement"  aka Code of Conduct



## JonetteA

With the growing popularity of Disney Weddings and Honeymoon forums we are excited to see so many new posters here. To help both new and "not so new" posters we would like to remind everyone of some board basics.




*Rules of "Engagement"
aka Code of Conduct *​

Follow the Board Guidelines To keep the boards a friendly, fun and informative place there are some basic guidelines that need to be followed (and which you agreed to when you signed up). These include but are not limited to: *No For Sale Posts, No Profanity, No Fighting, No Personal Messages, and No Advertising*. Posts that do not adhere to these guidelines may be deleted. Repeated offenses could cost the poster use of their posting privileges.


If you have any questions about clipart, timers, avatars the best place to go is the Tech board, and the folks there will be most happy to help you.

*Who is reading my posts?*  The short answer to this is everyone!  The DIS is a public board and as such, anyone on the internet can read your posts, this includes family members and Disney.  The best rule to follow is:  If you wouldn't say it to someone's face, don't say it here.  Take it in a PM to your friend or a close confident.  Words hurt.  Remember, that you are starting a new life.  You would not want to say something that could cause hard feelings for 20 years or more. * As mods, we will NOT delete posts where you did not realize that the DIS is a public forum. * The DFTW staff does read this board.

*Treat your fellow posters with respect.*  We all have our own opinions and all opinions are welcome as long as they are posted in a respectful manner. It is also helpful to read an entire thread before posting. What might have been a heated discussion on the first couple of pages might have been resolved later on and just posting to the original post just frustrates the other posters. Remember that what is right for one poster and their situation might not be right for others.  The moderators of this forum and the DIS Webmasters have zero tolerance for attacks on other people.  This will cause you to receive an infraction.

*Stay on topic.* Often as part of the planning experience you might have questions on other things like WDW, transportation, or photography. There are separate boards set up on the DIS for all those topics and you will get your best answers on those boards. At times a post may be moved from the Weddings and Honeymoon forum to one of these other boards with a redirect so that you can find your post.


*How is the best way to reach a mod?*  The best way to reach one of us is to report a post.  You can report a post by going to the bottom of the post and in the corner opposite of the quote button is a red triangle with an exclamation point in it.  That button will automatically send an email to all of us as well as starts a thread on the moderator forum.




*Some Other Helpful Links For Board Use*

What is a DH? What does IMHO mean? Discussion board Abbreviations here you will find a very helpful list of all the abbreviations you may encounter while reading and posting 


I have a picture I want to post but need a place to store it. As a registered member of the DIS you have some space to store your pictures. You can also browse others galleries and rate and leave messages for the photographers.DIS Photo Gallery

Why do people wear lime green ribbons or buttons? Lime green has become the "official" color of the DIS. Many times DISers wear lime green ribbons so that other DISers can recognize them. The DISers who originated the idea, did so to make sure it was an unusal color that would stand out. It's a way to get to meet other DISers.

What are tag fairies (or who put those colorful messages under my name)? Tag Fairies are magical beings who visit the boards, and grace people with tags under their usernames. You never know when they are going to strike, or where....you just have to believe. BTW - the tag fairy does not like to see people begging for a tag. Just have fun on the boards and be surprised when it happens.


----------



## hmgolden

I'm just giving this thread a bump as a friendly reminder to some of our newer posters.


----------



## sunkissedwen

I'm new here and very interested in what everyone is sharing. Thanks for the guidelines.


----------



## Stacirella

I'm also new and I am struggling to understand some of the abbreviations. I noticed the paragraph that mentioned them but is there a specific place where they all are listed? Thanks


----------



## adisneytattoo91

Just joined the boards! Getting married on the Disney Dream this October, and had so many questions about weddings, the cruise in general. Any other cruising newlyweds!?


----------



## plutosbuddie

People keep asking so rather than link again 
here is the list........ 
Hope it helps 


ABD - Adventures by Disney
ADR - Advance Dining Reservation 
AKA - Also Known As
AK - Animal Kingdom 
AKL - Animal Kingdom Lodge 
AKV - Animal Kingdom Villas
AP - Annual Pass (AKA Animator's Palette) 
APR- Annual Pass Rate 
ASAP - As Soon As Possible 
ASM - All Star Music 
AS Sport - All Star Sports 
ASMo - All Star Movies 
B&C - Beaches & Cream 
B&TB - Beauty & the Beast 
BB - Blizzard Beach 
BC - Beach Club
BCV - Beach Club Villas 
BGT - Busch Gardens Tampa 
BIL - Brother in Law
BLT - Bay Lake Towers 
BRB - Be Right Back 
BTMR - Big Thunder Mountain Railroad 
BTTF - Back to the Future 
BTW - By The Way 
BW - Boardwalk 
BWV - Boardwalk Villas 
BWI - Boardwalk Inn 
CB- Generally Used As Community Board 
CBJ - Country Bear Jamboree 
CBR - Caribbean Beach Resort 
Cindy's - Cinderella's Royal Table 
CITH - Cat in the Hat 
CG - California Grill 
CM - Cast Member 
CM's - Chef Mickey's 
CONT or CR- Contemporary 
CoP - Carousel of Progress 
CP - Crystal Palace OR Candlelight Processional 
CR - Contemporary Resort 
CRO - Central Reservations Office 
CRT - Cinderella's Royal Table 
CS - Counter Service (aka QS)
CS - Coronado Springs 
CW - Citywalk 
DC - Disney Club 
DCA - Disney's California Adventure 
DCL - Disney Cruise Line 
DD - Downtown Disney 
DD - Dear (Darling, Disney) Daughter 
DDE - Disney Dining Experience 
DDP - Disney Dining Plan 
DDM - Downtown Disney Marketplace
DDWS - Downtown Disney West Side
DFi - Dear (Darling, Disney) Fiance(e)
DH - Dear (Darling, Disney) Husband 
DHS-Disney Hollywood Studios
DAMMPRSY = Disaster! A Major Motion Picture Ride....Starring You!
DIS - Disney Information Station (the former name of this web site) 
DIS Meet - A DIS term used for a gathering of other visitors to this web site in a predetermined place. These meets happen in Disney World, and in cities all around the country (and the world!) 
DL - DisneyLand 
DLH - Disneyland Hotel
DLP - Disneyland Paris 
DLR - Disneyland Resort 
DQ- DisneyQuest 
DS - Dear (Darling, Disney) Son 
DU- Dreams Unlimited Travel 
DVC - Disney Vacation Club 
DW - Dear (Darling, Disney) Wife 
EA- Emerald Aisle 
EC- Emerald Choice 
ECV - Electric Convenience Vehicle
EE - Expedition Everest (AKA Early Entry)
EEA- Ellens Energy Adventure
EMH - Extra Magic Hour 
ETA- Edited to Add 
ETA- Estimated time of Arrival
EWP - Electric Water Pageant 
FDP - Fanstasmic Dinner Package 
FFC - Flying Fish Cafe 
FIL - Father In Law 
FOTL - Front of the Line 
FP - FastPass 
FTLK - Festival of the Lion King 
FW - Fort Wilderness OR Future World 
FWIW - For What It's Worth 
FYI - For Your Information 
GAC - Guest Assistance Card
GAD - Give a Day
GC - Grand Californian 
GF - Grand Floridian 
GG - Garden Grill 
GKTW - Give Kids the World 
GMR - Great Movie Ride 
GMTA - Great Minds Think Alike 
GoH - Guest of Honor 
H&V - Hollywood & Vine 
HDD(R) - Hoop Dee Doo Review 
HH - Hilton Head (DVC Property) 
HIFS- Holiday Inn Family Suites 
HISTA - Honey I Shrunk the Audience 
HITSSTTR - High in the Sky Seuss Trolley Train Ride
HM - Haunted Mansion OR Hidden Mickey 
HoB - House of Blues 
HoND - Hunchback of Notre Dame 
HoP - Hall of Presidents 
HRH - Hard Rock Hotel 
HTH - Hope That Helps 
IASM - It's a Small World 
IC - I see 
IG - International Gateway 
IHK - Incredible Hulk
IIR - If I Recall
IIRC - If I Recall Correctly 
IMHO - In My Humble Opinion 
IMNSHO - In My Not So Humble Opinion 
IMO - In My Opinion 
IoA - Islands of Adventure (Universal Theme Park) 
ITTBAB - It's Tough to Be a Bug 
JC - Jungle Cruise 
JIYI - Journey Into Your Imagination 
J/K - Just Kidding 
JNNB- Jimmy Neutrons Nicktoons Blast
JPRA - Jurassic Park River Adventure 
JTA - Journey to Atlantis 
KRR - Kali River Rapids 
KTTW - Key To The World (card) 
KWIM - Know What I Mean
LC - Le Cellier 
LWTL = Living With The Land
LOL - Laughing Out Loud 
LOS - Length-of-stay 
LTT - Liberty Tree Tavern 
MCO- Orlando International Airport 
ME- Magical Express 
MGM - Disney-MGM Studios 
MiB - Men in Black (Universal Studios Attraction)
MIL - Mother In Law 
M:S = Mission: Space
MK - Magic Kingdom 
MNSSHP - Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party 
MSEP - Main Street Electrical Parade 
MVMCP - Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party 
MYW - Magic Your Way 
NoJ - Night of Joy 
OKW - Old Key West 
OMG - Oh My Gosh (or Goodness or God) 
OOP- Out Of Pocket
OP - Original Poster
OT - Off Topic 
OTOH - On the Other Hand 
P&PD - Prayers and Pixie Dust 
PAP - Premium Annual Pass 
PBH - Portofino Bay Hotel 
PC - Pop Century 
PH - Park Hopper 
PI - Pleasure Island 
PIC - Picture 
PM - Private Message 
PO - Port Orleans 
PoC - Pirates of the Caribbean 
Poly - Polynesian 
POFQ - Port Orleans French Quarter 
POR - Port Orleans Riverside 
PP - Previous Poster or PassPorter (planning book)
PP - Paradise Pier 
PS- Priority Seating 
QS - Quick Service (aka CS)
R&C- Rose And Crown Pub 
Ressie - Reservation 
RFC - Rainforest Cafe 
RnR - Rock 'n' Roller Coaster 
ROFLOL - Rolling on the Floor Laughing Out Loud 
ROFR - Right of First Refusal 
SD- Walt Disney World Swan and Dolphin 
SE - Spaceship Earth 
SIL - Sister in Law 
SK4D- Shrek 4-D
SM - Spectromagic OR Space Mountain OR Splash Mountain 
SO - Significant Other 
SoC - Soaring Over California 
SoG - Shades of Green 
SSR - Saratoga Springs Resort and Spa 
SW - Sea World 
T23D - Terminator 2 - 3D (Universal Studios Attraction) 
TIA - Thanks in Advance 
TDL - Tokyo Disneyland 
TDS - The Disney Store 
TFS- Thanks For Sharing
TGM - Tour Guide Mike
TL - Typhoon Lagoon 
TMI - Too Much Information 
TPAS - Theme Parks Attractions and Strategies 
TS-Table Service
TSM - Toy Story Mania
ToT - Tower of Terror 
TT- Test Track 
TTA - Tomorrowland Transit Authority 
TTC Transportation and Ticket Center
TTFN - Ta Ta For Now 
TTYL - Talk To You Later 
UAL- United Airlines 
UEP = Universal Express Plus
USF - Universal Studios Florida 
V&A - Victoria & Albert's 
VB - Vero Beach (DVC Property) 
VWL - Villas at Wilderness Lodge 
WC - Whispering Canyon 
WDT(C) - Walt Disney Travel (company) 
WDW- Walt Disney World 
WDWCP - Walt Disney World College Program 
WL - Wilderness Lodge 
WPASADI-Wickedly Perfect Amazing Surviving Apprentice DIS Idol
WS - World Showcase 
WWoS - Wide World of Sports 
WWTBAM - Who Wants To Be A Millionaire - Play It! 
Y&BC - Yacht & Beach Club 
YC - Yacht Club 
YMMV - Your Mileage May Vary


----------



## blushingbride

I have recently joined and these guides are great to understand how everything works.


----------



## DeeJ79

New here too!! Thank you for the abbreviations!


----------



## Embersoul

wow so much info <3 thank you for sharing.


----------

